# Star Wars The Mandalorian: Teaser-Trailer der dritten Staffel mit spektakulären Szenen!



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. September 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Star Wars The Mandalorian: Teaser-Trailer der dritten Staffel mit spektakulären Szenen!* gefragt.

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars The Mandalorian: Teaser-Trailer der dritten Staffel mit spektakulären Szenen!*


----------



## derneuemann (15. September 2022)

Das stimmt schon mal ordentlich ein, ich freu mich drauf.


----------

